# Looking for really good Dog Nail Clippers



## LoJack (Jan 6, 2011)

Can you guys recommend a good company that manufactures really good dog nail clippers. Everything from Wal-mart or Canadian Tire seems crush the nail and is of too poor quality to do the trick. 

I figure spending somewhere around $50-$70 would be fine, as long as the set will last a long time. 

Similar quality to what a groomer would use is what I'm looking for. 

I just need a good brand so that I can order online. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

If you are near a pet store, they probably carry the kind that groomers use . They are a heavy duty steel and have a scissor-like operation. They shouldn't cost more than $10 and they last forever.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Throw out the clippers and get a Dremel grinder. It's much easier to use and you get a closer and neater trim.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We've always used the Millers Forge large dog nail clippers.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I agree with Elaine. You'd spend about half what you've budgeted on a good dremel - have you considered not using clippers at all? Here's a good link that describes how to dremel dog nails: How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Honestly, I use my nail clippers. Can be a bit tricky since Dakota and Ditto's nails are quite thick, but I manage. It works pretty well. I have a pair of dog clippers somewhere but I haven't seen them in atleast 8 years


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I've used Resco nail clippers for years and years. The Millers Forge are good too, but I learned on a guillotine-style clipper like Resco, so I have a hard time with the scissor-type clippers. Just a matter of preference!

I usually clip nails, and then dremel.


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Lo jack

Take a look at this site The Pet Supply House - SAVE 20% on all Tropiclean Products! its a canadian pet supply company out of ontario, 
good luck in your search


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Chris Wild said:


> We've always used the Millers Forge large dog nail clippers.


Ditto. When I use clippers I always use Millers Forge. I use the dremel on my dogs, but clippers on the fosters.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use a dremel. if you buy a dremel i suggest making
it fun for your dog before usuing it his nails. when my dog was in
puppy class they use to play with the dremel with the pups.
then we would take our pups and quickly touch a nail
with the dremel. at home when the pup was eating we use to rub
his body with the body of the dremel. once we started usuing the dremel there was no problem. now my dog will lay down and you can dremel away. everyday sometimes
several times a day we played with the dremel.


----------



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

Elaine said:


> Throw out the clippers and get a Dremel grinder. It's much easier to use and you get a closer and neater trim.


Elaine is right. The dremel is so much easier, fast and really doesn't hurt the dog when done right. Can't hurt to try it?


----------



## GSDmafia (Sep 7, 2019)

I like the dremel because the nails aren't as sharp and don't seem to scratch me as badly.


----------

